# Posició de pas



## gvergara

Hola:

Us escric per preguntar-vos quina és la posició correcta de la particula emfatitzadora _pas_ en els dos casos següents:

1) Temps compostos (_*No* he *pas* pogut menjar. /*No* he pogut *pas* menjar. /*No* he pogut menjar *pas*._ )
2) Abans d'infinitius (_Mira de *no pas *deixar/*no *deixar *pas *la porta oberta. _)

Gràcies per endavant, 

Gonzal·lo


----------



## ernest_

_*No* he *pas* pogut menjar. 
*No* he pogut *pas* menjar.  
*No* he pogut menjar *pas*._ 

_Mira de *no pas *deixar la porta oberta.  
Mira de *no *deixar *pas *la porta oberta. _


----------



## gica

ernest_ said:


> _*No* he *pas* pogut menjar.
> *No* he pogut *pas* menjar.
> *No* he pogut menjar *pas*._
> 
> _Mira de *no pas *deixar la porta oberta.
> Mira de *no *deixar *pas *la porta oberta. _



No hi estic d'acord. Aquesta (_*No* he pogut menjar *pas*) _és la dolenta, per a mi. Les altres dues, correctes totes dues. Si més no, en el meu parlar empordanès. I a l'Empordà el fem servir molt més que a l'urbs.
En canvi, per a l'opció 2, jo no faria pas servir cap _*pas*_: _Mira de no deixar la porta oberta_ (el *pas* m'hi sobra).


----------



## gica

gvergara said:


> Hola:
> 
> Us escric per preguntar-vos quina és la posició correcta de la particula emfatitzadora _pas_ en els dos casos següents:
> 
> 1) Temps compostos (_*No* he *pas* pogut menjar. /*No* he pogut *pas* menjar. /*No* he pogut menjar *pas*._ )
> 2) Abans d'infinitius (_Mira de *no pas *deixar/*no *deixar *pas *la porta oberta. _)
> 
> Gràcies per endavant,
> 
> Gonzal·lo



Gonzalo, no sé si coneixes una alternativa al *pas*. Vull dir el *poc*. Els empordanesos fem servir aquesta partícula com una negació. En posaré algun exemple:
--Ja has anat a missa?
--No, *poc* en tenia ganes. (=No, no en tenia pas ganes).

--Per què dius mentides?
--Jo? *Poc* ho faria mai, això! (=No ho faria pas mai).

I ara, l'ús de totes dues negacions:
--Vols dir que en sap gaire, de català, en Gonzalo?
--*Pas poc*! (La doble negació és una afirmació: vol dir que en saps molt)

És, diríem, un dialectalisme. Però ben viu. No sé si s'ha tractat mai aquí.


----------



## gvergara

gica said:


> Gonzalo, no sé si coneixes una alternativa al *pas*. Vull dir el *poc*. Els empordanesos fem servir aquesta partícula com una negació. En posaré algun exemple:
> --Ja has anat a missa?
> --No, *poc* en tenia ganes. (=No, no en tenia pas ganes).
> 
> --Per què dius mentides?
> --Jo? *Poc* ho faria mai, això! (=No ho faria pas mai).
> 
> I ara, l'ús de totes dues negacions:
> --Vols dir que en sap gaire, de català, en Gonzalo?
> --*Pas poc*! (La doble negació és una afirmació: vol dir que en saps molt)
> 
> És, diríem, un dialectalisme. Però ben viu. No sé si s'ha tractat mai aquí.


Sí que l'hem tractat aquí, aquest tema. És que aquest poc negatiu l'he vist en unes novel·les que m'han prestat. Fins una altra!


----------



## Penyafort

I si encara anaves més al nord, ja en terres rosselloneses, podries trobar-te amb un _Sem pas francesos_, és a dir, fent servir el pas en comptes del no.


----------



## gica

Penyafort said:


> I si encara anaves més al nord, ja en terres rosselloneses, podries trobar-te amb un _Sem pas francesos_, és a dir, fent servir el pas en comptes del no.


O bé, sense passar l'Albera (Gonzalo: són unes muntanyes) es pot sentir, a pagès: _Sóc pas malalt, jo_. Sobretot si és un pagès que té al·lèrgia als metges i es pensa que té una salut de ferro.
Penyafort, tu també ets empordanès?


----------



## Penyafort

No pas, sóc de planes més al sud i amb menys vent, jo, però hi he estat força vegades, bona gent. 

De tota manera, cada cop el sento menys, el _pas_. Com passa també amb el _gaire_, el _prou_, el _gens_, el _cap, _etc, sobre tot en ambients urbans. Molt em temo que acabin sent formes literàries per a la gent. Tocarem fusta.


----------



## gvergara

Penyafort said:


> . Molt em temo que acabin sent formes literàries per a la gent. Tocarem fusta.


Perquè així sigui?


----------



## merquiades

Penyafort said:


> No pas, sóc de planes més al sud i amb menys vent, jo, però hi he estat força vegades, bona gent.
> 
> De tota manera, cada cop el sento menys, el _pas_. Com passa també amb el _gaire_, el _prou_, el _gens_, el _cap, _etc, sobre tot en ambients urbans. Molt em temo que acabin sent formes literàries per a la gent. Tocarem fusta.


Però què fan servir els joves de les arees metropolitanes?
És cert que no he escoltat molt sovint _gens, pas_ i _prou _però conec sobretot Barcelona i allí ha molta influència del castellà avui en dia.


----------



## gica

merquiades said:


> Però què fan servir els joves de les arees metropolitanes?
> És cert que no he escoltat molt sovint _gens, pas_ i _prou _però conec sobretot Barcelona i allí ha molta influència del castellà avui en dia.


No et sàpiga greu que et corregeixi. Però a la teua resposta dius: "no he escoltat molt sovint _gens, pas_ i _prou_..." i obvies una paraula clau del comentarista anterior: _gaire_. La teua frase, en català correcte hauria d'haver estat "no he escoltat _*gaire*_ sovint _gens, pas_ i _prou_..."
Però, malauradament, tens raó: a l'urbs es parla poc català i encara mal parlat.


----------



## merquiades

Moltes mercès per les teues correccions, Gica.  És clar que haig de fer servir _*gaire *_en aquest cas!  De vegades sé utilitzar un mot però en escriure m'oblido de fer-lo servir.


----------



## gvergara

gica said:


> No et sàpiga greu que et corregeixi. Però a la teua resposta dius: "no he escoltat molt sovint _gens, pas_ i _prou_..." i obvies una paraula clau del comentarista anterior: _gaire_. La teua frase, en català correcte hauria d'haver estat "no he escoltat _*gaire*_ sovint _gens, pas_ i _prou_..."
> Però, malauradament, tens raó: a l'urbs es parla poc català i encara mal parlat.


Un momentet... Això ho hem discutit aquí i pel que vaig comprendre'n, en aquest cas _molt_ no estaria emprat malament. O potser no ho vaig comprendre ben bé.


----------



## Penyafort

gvergara said:


> Perquè així sigui?



Perquè no, naturalment.



merquiades said:


> Però què fan servir els joves de les arees metropolitanes?
> És cert que no he escoltat molt sovint _gens, pas_ i _prou _però conec sobretot Barcelona i allí ha molta influència del castellà avui en dia.



Efectivament, sovint el que es fa és calcar el castellà, on no es fa distinció entre molt/gaire o gens/res.

-Que te'n queda *gaire*, d'arròs?
-No me'n queda *gens*.
_-¿Te queda *mucho *arroz?_
_-No me queda *nada*._
_Calc:_
_-Et queda molt arròs?_
_-No em queda res._​Val a dir que, en la majoria dels parlants que tenen el català per primera llengua, el calc no es produeix. (S'ha de tenir present que més de la meitat dels catalanoparlants el tenen com a segona.)

També cal tenir en compte les variants dialectals. _Ningun, ninguna _és correcte en català, però el que preocupa és que el seu ús pugui arribar a substituir el de _cap _per raó d'aquesta influència, no per cap decisió intralingüística deliberada dels parlants.


----------

